# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > خدمات شیرپوینت برای برنامه های آفیس (MOSS) >  کمک برای ثبت اطلاعات کتاب و امانت کتاب با sharepoint

## barselona

با سلام
من میخوام یک سیستم ثبت اطلاعات کتاب و امانت  داشته باشم در حد خیلی ساده ولی کاربردی
من فرم ثبت اطلاعات کتاب رو دارم ولی برای ثبت امانت و اینکه بعد از امانت کتاب مشخص باشه که کتاب امانت گرفته شده و دیگه قابل امانت نباشه کمک میخوام
نمی دونم چی کار کنم؟؟؟ کسی میشه راهنمایی کنه؟؟؟

----------


## ebrahimkhorami

سلام 
برای این کار من استفاده از فرم های InfoPath  رو پیشنهاد میکنم . به اینصورت که در زمان درج کد کتاب بررسی میشه که آیا کتاب موجود است یا به امانت داده شده

----------

